# mountain goat as a pet??



## rwilly (Aug 2, 2012)

This was in the Seattle times, they found a Mtn. Goat wandering around the Beacon Hill area. Beacon Hill is the big city, not the 'burbs or the country. Kinda weird.

http://blogs.seattletimes.com/today/201 ... acon-hill/

I couldn't find an appropriate forum for this.

BTW, Hello from Seattle.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thats a sheep


----------



## rwilly (Aug 2, 2012)

The follow up http://www.kirotv.com/ap/ap/washington/ ... ner/nSSsY/

I would think that a Bighorn would weigh alot more than 60lbs. Must be mixed with something domestic.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I love a happy ending.
Nancy


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh come on guys. That is obviously a Barbados Blackbelly, a type of hair-sheep. Common as dirt and worth about 100 bucks +more for some people who like their fancy horned heads. A completely domestic sheep breed known for a less gamey taste and for being a bit skittish and of course for having no or very little wool.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Hmm... looks more like a young Texas Dall to me. Aren't the Barbados Blackbellies supposed to have a black belly?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Definately not a blackbelly. Actually, of all the sheep breeds, Blackbellies look the most like goats to me. I do appreciate the confusion this "mystery critter" has brought to the city that never sleeps.

Just for kicks, I would say it is a Katahdin (deffinitely cross). Either way, he looks delicious!


----------

